# ""
. ѳ : "       ,   ,   ,  ,     ...          ,      ,        ,     ". 
: http://ridne.com.ua/etnopsihologichn...psihiki-2.html

----------


## Def

,      .           ,    ,        .  
 ,      ,         80-- 90-   ,       -   , ,   .     ,           .  
               ,           ,       .            ,  ,       -  .  
        -    ,    ,           -    -     ,       .         . ,   -  ,      ,          .        ,        .    ,      ,             90-     (,   ).  
      , ,   ,       ,    ,      ,           ,          - .  
                   -       .        .                  , , -,        ,     -  .  
         ,      ,    "" .  ,     ,   ,            .          ,  ,   .                  .        -  . "         ,       " -  100      " -"     ,           .    XII   ,     ,    " "   ,     - .   ,       " ".        1169          , ,  ,         .  
    XIV-XVI ,           ,           XVI-XVII ,    ,      .           .  
       1654       .  , ,  ,            ,   ""  ,       -   .       ,   ,     .            -    ,     .   ,          ,            .              ,      .    1659 ,   -    ,     .                ,          .           ("     "),          ,                    ,        ,        1761 .  
     XVIII- XX  -    :    ,     ,   ..      .     ,         .  ,  , .    ,             .  
             1917-1920 ,     .  
         ,   ,      ,        (      ).  
,       ,       ,    .   300 ,         (,      1917         ),        ,     .      - , ,   ,     .         -    .           1932-1933 ,    ,   .                   20  .     ,         ,              . ,            -, -          .      ,      .  ,       ,        ,    .  
50-80-  -     ,  ,  ,   -  .   ,     ,        -     ,  . ,     ,       .  
              9-    .  .,   ""  1999            - .      ,     , " "     ,   ,   ,   ,       .     ,        . ,   ,  "  "   - "      ". "             " -   .        ,   (,       ),        (,         ),      (--     ).    ,        ,         ,           .  
 - .  , ,  " - " (? ? ?). "  ", "     " -  .     , ,   ,       ,       .  ,     "        ".         1791            .      ,        .   1812   "-".   :   ,             -  ,  ,         .     ,       .    21-    "    ",        ,       . ,         ,            ,   ,     .    ? ,    ,          .  
 ,         .      ,     ,    ,         . ,    ,           5-6   ,            , ,    ,       ,    ,   ,      .      ,         ,   .     ""   ,             .  
     ( 60),    ,        -,   "       ".         . ,             .  
         ,   ,       . ,  ", , "         ,      ,   .     ,        ,          - .  ,  -   5-10      .

----------


## Def

> http://ridne.com.ua/etnopsihologichni-harakteristiki/hvorobi-natsionalnoyi-psihiki-2.html

  <    : > 
<           ,    ,    .> 
 ...

----------


## Odo

> ""   ,             .

    .  ,        璺   , ?  ,     ?     ?   ,  ,   " ".

----------


## Def

> .  ,        璺   , ?  ,     ? "

       ?????????  

> ?

  http://www.zaistinu.ru/old/ukraine/church/terezin.shtml   

> ,  ,   " ".

         ?
  .

----------


## Odo

> ?????????

    ?  : 

> ϳ    , 17  1939 .   " -г"      ,     ,      .    26  1939 . . . "   "          .      4   - ,  ( 1962 . - -),    ( 1959 . '  ).

   

> http://www.zaistinu.ru/old/ukraine/church/terezin.shtml

     ! 

> ?   .

  ,  !   ,    ,  .    : "   ,     ".  . 
 ,   ,      ,      ,    .   ,         ,   쳺    ,   쳺.

----------


## Def

> ,   ,      ,      ,    .   ,         ,   쳺    ,   쳺.

  !  ,   (),      .    ( )     ?  
*Def*   _     ?????????_  

> ?  : 
> :
> ϳ    , 17  1939 .   " -г"      ,     ,      .    26  1939 . . . "   "          .      4   - ,  ( 1962 . - -),    ( 1959 . '  ).

   ,     1914-1917 .  
           100 .       : " ! -     ,                 ,          ,    .   ,                   ,                ,    .     ,              (  . - ..)...          . -       , ,     .              , : "", "", " ", "", "", "", " - ", " ", " ", " ", " ", "    ",    ".           ,      ,    - (.. - . . 1. - , 1916). 
          (     400         ). 
          -  . 
         ,      -.    "  " (1882),    -  (1912-1914)   ,        ( 90  ,         ),       (1914),    .   "  "   (1912-1914). 
,     ,    .    . (    - ,  .   .)       60 . ,  100 .   ,   80 .       ,      300  ,       .        .. (      .) ("", , 1938 .) 
      -  . : "-        ...  
 ,   ,      ,         ...    ,    .       "i",   ,     . 
      " ",         ,     ...    ,    ...        - .    " "   ,         ,      ...  -      -             ,    .           ... 
...            .        4  1914 .   1916-     .           ,   , ,   ...      11  1914  ,  11   .      ,           ,  "" -       .        ...  
 -        .            -,    ,   ,    .  ,   ,        .      ,     . , ,    -   , -  ...          ". (..   . - , 1966 .) 
      , .. : "            ,   ,       ,             ,    -   ,   ...  ""           " ( . - , . ., 1964).  
.. .      ;)

----------


## Def

> . ѳ : "       ,   ,   ,  ,     ...          ,      ,        ,     ". 
> : http://ridne.com.ua/etnopsihologichn...psihiki-2.html

  
. 
,   .    ? ;)

----------

,  , .  ,   ,    -  .       ,              .            ,    .       .       Ѳ   .    .     ,   .

----------


## Def

> Ѳ   .

   ,      .      ...
    .     ,  20   .      ,  .
    .  ,    ******...
       ...   ?        .
,   ,     .
 - :)).
     ,  .(  :)) )
 ?  ,   ,   .     ;)
 ,  .  
 -  ! 
C .    
   ,    .       .   ...

----------


## Adelina

DEF :spartak: 
,  !!!
  , , !
  ,                 :girl_cray:  
P.S.    :smoke:

----------


## rust

+1

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,  , .  ,   ,    -  .

        "" !!!

----------


## Odo

> !  ,   (),      .    ( )     ?

   . -      ,    . ,   ,       ,       " ",       ,            . 

> *Def*   _     ?????????_ ,     1914-1917 .

  ,     .     ,  쳺,      ,   , ,   . 

> /.../   ...  ""           " ( . - , . ., 1964).

    ,     . 

> .. .      ;)

   , , ,    !  ...    .

----------


## Odo

> ,  , .  ,   ,    -  .       ,              .

   

> .       Ѳ   .    .     ,   .

    ,      . 

> ,    .

   .        ,      ,  .

----------


## Odo

> ,      .

  ,      ,  ,   ,      ,  ,    . 

> ...

      ,      -    .  쳺:    -     ) 

> .     ,  20   .      ,  .     .  ,    ******...

  ,     -     . 

> ...   ?        .

  ,    쳺  ,       .   !               . ,   ? 

> ,   ,     .  - :)).      ,  .(  :)) )  ?  ,   ,   .     ;) ,  .

    ,  : _"!  ,    ."_   ,            , ,  ,  Գ,      .       . 

> -  !

     ?         ? 

> C .

   

> ,    .       .   ...

  ,     ?

----------

> ,      .
>    . !

   

> .        ,      ,  .

  "˲, -, . 1.  ,   ,     . //  .              . // 䳿       . " ()  
       ?  -..

----------


## Def

> ,      ,  ,   ,      ,  ,    .

   ,  .   

> ,      -    .  쳺:    -     )

      .   ,   ,           1991 .   

> ,    쳺  ,       .   !               . ,   ?

     ?   ?    

> ,   ?

    .  , -. :))   ;)   

> ,  : _"!  ,    ."_   ,            , ,  ,  Գ,      .       .

   . Daihatsu, Hino, Honda, Isuzu, Lexus, Mazda, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Subaru, Suzuki, Toyota.
 ?   

> ?         ?

  ,  . )    ,      ;)    

> ,     ?

            .  ...;)

----------


## Def

Odo.      ?      ,  ...;)

----------


## Odo

> ?  -..

  ³   ,   : 

> "/.../   . /.../          . /.../ 䳿       . "

  ,  ?    ,   ,    ,     ,  ,      .    ,      .    ,       ... ... ,   .

----------


## Odo

> Odo.      ?      ,  ...;)

  ,         " "!  ,  ,   ) ,  "  " -

----------


## Odo

> ,  .

       ,            . 

> .   ,   ,           1991 .

  ,  ,   .   ?   ,   ,     ,       .       쳺,    ,     . 

> ?   ?

        (  )     .         ,  ,        .            ,  ,     . 

> .;)

  ,              -      .     쳺? 

> , -. :))

      ?   ,   . 

> . Daihatsu, Hino, Honda, Isuzu, Lexus, Mazda, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Subaru, Suzuki, Toyota.  ?

       ?  ,  ,      ,      . ,    ,      ,       .     ,   , .   . ³ ,      .            ,     . 

> ,  . )

  :   ,       ? 

> ,      ;)

  : 

> -   ,      -

  http://observer.sd.org.ua/rnews.php?id=684

----------


## Def

> ,            .

   ,  !     ,       -  ,      .    .     ,  -      .   ,   .
   .   10  .   

> ,  ,   .   ?

    ...   

> (  )     .         ,  ,        .

  .   

> ,  ,     .

    .   

> ,              -      .     쳺?

     ?   ,   .    .   ,        .
     ,  ,       .     ,     .     .   

> ?   ,   .

     ?      .       ?              .;)   

> ?  ,  ,      ,      .

   ( ,)   ...   .    -.-.(    ;) )    ?
      .
   ,        . 22-. .        .        .   20-.   .     ** .  ?   

> ,    ,      ,       .     ,   , .   .

     ,    .    

> ³ ,      .            ,     .

     ,      ,     ,   ,    .   

> :   ,       ?:http://observer.sd.org.ua/rnews.php?id=684

     ,  .http://slavica.maillist.ru/abakumov/?mat=376 http://www.trinitas.ru/rus/doc/0211/008a/02111103.htm

----------


## Odo

> ,  .http://slavica.maillist.ru/abakumov/?mat=376 http://www.trinitas.ru/rus/doc/0211/008a/02111103.htm

   ,                 .     ",  ",         . ³   " "         ,    .   ,        ",  "  ,      ,       .       ,  ,     - ,   ĳ, ?    ,     (  )          ,   ,    ) 
,      ,       -    .                     ,     .      . ,                ( ),       .   ,   ,    ,     , ,        ,     .   ,      !  ,   .  ,     ,         ,   㳿, ,   -  -  (?). 
       -     .      -   ,                    ,              , -        /, -/             .   -   ,   -**. 
                ,      - .

----------


## Odo

: ,          ,       ,         .           ?        . ,  .

----------


## Odo

> .

  . 

> ?

   ,       :    ,    ,    ,         ,     .

----------


## Odo

> ,   .    .   ,        .
>      ,  ,       .     ,     .     .

  ,  , ,       .    ,          .        .     . 

> ?      .       ?              .;)

  ³         :        -        ,       ,       ,            ,    ,      ,        .   ,    :  ,  .

----------


## Def

> 

  .   

> : ....  ,  .

   .(   ,    ...)   

> .

         1(    .   .) ,   ,   .     ,  .    .     .     .     .(     ;) )     

> ...    ,    ,    ,         ...

          ?   

> .

  (   )     , .    ...   

> ,  .

    -?

----------


## Odo

> .(   ,    ...)

    ,        ? ?   ?    ,   ,    ? 

> 1(    .   .) ,   ,   .     ,  .    .     .     .     .(     ;) )

      ,   ,   ,            ,    ""     . 

> ?

    ,      "  ",       ?  ,     .     ,   ,   ,    ""            .        " ".
      , :   (1764),      (1765),  1775    ѳ (   !),  1782             ,  1783     ˳     , .         ,       :         ,       . 

> (   )     , .    ...

       / ? 

> -?

  ,       䳿,        .  ,    ,  .

----------


## Def

> ,        ? ?   ?    ,   ,    ?

     .   .   

> .

    .       ,    .   

> / ?

      . --  .    .  ...        .    ,    .
  ,   ,       -... .
       ,  ,   .     () ,      .        ,   ,   -.   .      ,   ,     -     .   ,  ,       ,   ...      ... 
  .
 13 ()  	 
Odo
..............
   Odo, 8 ()   16:42.   

> ,    ,  .

            ,     ...

----------


## Odo

> .   .

   .  ,     ,  . ,   (   - )      .          ,        ,     ,     . 

> .       ,    .

   . 

> . --  .    .  ...        .    ,    .   ,   ,       -... .        ,  ,   .     () ,      .        ,   ,   -.   .      ,   ,     -     .   ,  ,       ,   ...      ...

     ,       ,      ,   ,       ,     (?),  :    ,        ,   ?     . 

> . 13 ()  Odo ..............    Odo, 8 ()   16:42.

     ?    ,     ,   ,   ,   ,   ,       ,        ,      .      .   ,    , ,  ,  ,  .   ,   . ,        ,       ,         .    ? 

> ,     ...

          ,      ,     ,    ,   ,     .               ,     . 
    : 

> . --  .    .  ...        .    ,    .   ,   ,       -... .        ,  ,   .     () ,      .        ,   ,   -.   .      ,   ,     -     .   ,  ,       ,   ...      ...

      ,   , ,   , , , ,    - , -  ,        ,        ,    , , .               ,  ,             ,      .       ? ͳ  ,           ,      򳺿    ,    ,  , .  ,    ,         ,   .

----------


## rust

> ,   , ,   , , , ,    - , -  ,        ,        ,    , , .       ? ͳ  ,           ,      򳺿    ,    ,  , .  ,    ,         ,   .

           .     ,        .  1977               .   10         ,        . ,       . ,          ""   . 
     ,  ,   .   ,   ,  .           .  .     (, )   "i"       ,        .

----------


## Odo

> .

      ""?          )   ,    ,     ?

----------


## Odo

> ,        .  1977               .   10         ,        . ,       . ,          ""   .

       ,     ,           (       ),       ,      .  -   ,               ,    : , , ̲, ,  .     ,     .   ,     - 21.00,  ,           : "!    ! (  )". ճ  ,   ? ͳ   ,            -  .  , ,  "   ",   ?       -  ,   -  .

----------


## rust

> ,     ,           (       ),       ,      .

  !
      ?
     ?        ? 
   "".          .          ,    .          .     .     ,          . 
         ?

----------


## Odo

> !       ?
>      ?        ?

    .         ,        . 

> "".          .          ,    .          .     .     ,          . 
>          ?

  ,             90     , -  ,    -  .   ,        ,  ,   ,      .

----------


## rust

> ,        ,  ,   ,      .

        . 
        ,        .          ,            .

----------


## Odo

> .

          " "     "    !"?        ?    . 

> ,        .          ,            .

    "   "?

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,   .   ,   ,  .           .  .

   ,        "  ",       , ,      "  "  ? ,           ,           ?

----------


## rust

> " "     "    !"?        ?    .

         .      .    .     ,          .,      ?  

> "   "?

    .          .

----------


## Odo

> .          .

     : ,    쳺,    "",        ?

----------


## rust

> : ,    쳺,    "",        ?

  .

----------


## Odo

> .

----------


## rust

> 

  .

----------


## Def

> :    ,        ,   ?     .

      .     .    .     ,  .       ...   . ,  . 
 -  ,   .    -    . 
    ,     ,        .       .   ,  ,  .   ?    .    , .      ,     ...
           70 (   )    .         .        ,    .

----------


## Odo

> .     .    .     ,  .       ...   . ,  .

     ! ,   ?  ,  ?
 ,         ,   .     ,    . 

> -  ,   .    -    .

     ,   "  "? 

> ,     ,        .       .   ,  ,  .   ?    .    , .   ,     ...            70 (   )    .         .        ,    .

  ֳ ,   ,         .  ,    ,         ,     ,   ,   ""      ,     ,      ,       .
   ,      .

----------


## Odo

> .

----------


## rust

> .

    ?               .     .    ?

----------


## Odo

> ?               .     .    ?

    ,    ,      .
     ,      ,     ( .  . ),           ,   ,        -,   ,       -      ,        ,     - ,    " " (. , . . . , . , ),           .       ?       ? ³     .       ,   ...    .

----------


## rust

.... , ,     ...

----------


## Odo

> .... , ,     ...

  ,  ""   ? 
 ,   ,      ,   ,   ,   ,      " "   " ".

----------


## rust

> 80-   
> 
>     .     .  
>      .   .   . ,       . 
>         ?    ,   ,    . 
>     ,    ?         ?   ,      . 
>  ,       ,   ?    ,  ,    . 
>      :   ,     ,   .      ,  ,     ,    "", : "       ",    ,  . 
>   ,    ,  ,        .       ,     .   ,    .          ,   ,  ,  ,     ,   ,   ,     ,   ,   " ",    . 
>      ,    ,         ,     .      .    - !

          ,   23

----------


## Odo

> ,   23

             ,       !

----------


## rust

. -   - .  
           1991         .     .

----------


## Odo

> . -   - .  
>            1991         .     .

    ,     ,     ?       ?

----------


## rust



----------


## Odo

> 

  ,   ,      !

----------


## rust

.

----------


## Odo

> .

     ?

----------


## rust



----------


## knell

, ,    ,     
,      ,   -  
     " ",    
      ,         .  
 ,      , ,     "  -   -  ?"  .       ,     ,     ,          (),      .  -    "",     ,   - ,   -  .   ,       , , , ,    ...   - ,    ,  ""  .        ?   ?   ?     ? 
  ,     ,   ,      .          ,        -.       ,       .    .  ,  ,     . 
   ""   .      ..   ,   ,    ,        ,  .   ""   ?     -   ,        ,   -        .   ...   ,      .
  ,   "", ,         .     ,      .

----------


## Marisya

"     ,..."  
   ?     
"...      ."

----------


## knell

> "     ,..."  
>    ?

   " ",  " ".     .     ,    ,  ---.    ,  ,      .   

> "...      ."

      ( ,      ""),        .      "",  . "  ", " ,     ", "     ,    ".   .    .  ,  , .  ,      .
          ,        ""   .

----------


## Marisya

"_ " ",  " ".     .     ,    ,  ---.    ,  ,      ."_ 
       ,      ? :) 
       .  
  "    " .... ,     !  
 -    ? :))

----------


## knell

,   :(

----------


## Marisya

> ,   :(

     ,     -   ? :))

----------


## Odo

> 

      ?

----------


## Odo

> ,      , ,     "  -   -  ?"  .       ,     ,     ,          (),      .  -    "",     ,   - ,   -  .

  , ,    ,      ,      ,   -        " ",    .

----------


## Odo

> ,  ""  .

  --! , ""    !   :grin: :fool:

----------


## Odo

> ,   :(

      ,      .      ,    ,  ,                   ,    ""    . 
      ,           . ,         ,         : ",   ",      ,         : "  ,  ",       ,  ,   "",   ,            ,             . 
         쳿.   ,   ,        ,  ,    ,    ,      ,         ,        ,    ,       .         쳿,        ,      ,    ,     ,    "  ",       ,       ,     ,          .    , ,           "  ".     .

----------


## knell

> , ....

   ,    ,     , ,       , 
    ,   ,           __  __   __ .               . 
   ,     .           .   ?    ?    ?        ,   .

       ,    .      -   ,   .         "" .  ?       ,        ,    ,           ,   "   ".   ?    ?
  ,  "  "          ,   .
     .    "  " -   ,     .     "       " -   ,  ,     ,      ,   ,    .   ,      .
,     ,  , ,      -   ,   .

----------


## Rescue Diver

!  .   . 
.
 ,      (, ): "   -  ".  ,         (   ).    ,       ? !    ? , .   ,      ()     .   !     !       ,   -   .     ,   80%   ,    ,  (, , ,    .)       .     .   .  ,   ! 
.
          :
"...      
      ,    .
  ,     ,  ,    ,
     :     ..."
     . ,    - .         .        .    :       ,    .    :   ,  ,  ,  .  ?  ,   .  ,  ,    ..  ?      .    .  -  .
..        . (   . ,   ) -        ,     . 
.
 ,   ,    ,       .      -    ;)   ,    ,          .      (),     (     ...  ,  ;)),        (  .  , , )    -. .            ,  ,  .  :        ,       ;).          : ., ,  ;)  .       -     ;).
        -         .    (, ).     (   . - ,   ).        (     ).    .    . 
,    ,      . 
P.S.   ,   ...

----------


## Odo

> :       ,    .    :   ,  ,  ,  .  ?  ,   .  ,  ,    ..  ?      .    .  -  .

         ,                    ,  -     .   ,     ,   ?      ?  ,        - ,    ,             ?     -   ,  ,     ?  !!!

----------


## Rescue Diver

.... 
    .           (     ,   -   ).      -           .    ,      .    : 
        ?        ? 
      .        ,   ""     ,  ,   , ,  ,   .      (70-80%). .   ,       (, ),        .    ()    ,     ,     (!)     (   )            !              .    . ?   -      ,  ..       ,     . 
      ,    .          :" -   "        ,     ( ,  )  " "  ,  : "...,  ,     ,        ..." - ... -      (). 
              ,       ,         -    . 
P.S...   ...

----------


## Odo

2 Rescue Diver:
       .      ,    .         ,      ,  쳺   ,      .  ,       :       ,  ,     .        . 
      ( ): 

> /.../    ,   i i    ,  i ii,   i ,  i  i . ,      i i   .    ,    ,   ,   ,  i  i    i ,  i,   . /.../ 
> /.../     ,               ,           .  ,      ᒺ-,     ,     .             ,   ,    ,  ,     .             .          ,          ,   ,         . ³       ,  ᒺ  ,         ,   ,    .       ,   .            ,    . /.../ 
> /.../            ,     ,      .           :        ,      ( , ,  ,        ). ...     [ ]   ,  䳺  ,        ҳ 3%     ,       ( -)   [., ..   . Res Linqnistica.  .  : Academia, 1999]. /.../

----------


## Odo

,  : 

> /.../  ,         ,      ,    .           ,   ? ,         .
>                -   .  ̳           ,          ,        ,   .        .        ,       .   ,         - ,  , ,  ;     ,       .     -                - .          ,  ,         :            ,     .          -      .               .         ,            ,      ϳⒿ     .       ,   ,     . /.../

----------


## Rescue Diver

...  ... 
   . .       ,     2- . . ,  .   ,   2 :     () ,  (   )  .    -  .  :   -      .    . ,            ,      .  "  ,  ,  ...;)".   ,   ""      .   , 1   -          (  ). 
    ,   ,        -  (      ).         (  , .  ). 
   ,   ,    ,       (       )    (  ).          .  -   10-.   . 
 :           .  ,   ,  ,        ,     (   ).      ,    ,  . , ..    ,           ;).    .   ,         ?      ,     ,     ;). 
  .      .             .         -  ,     ;). ,       .       .;)

----------


## rust

> ,     ,      .           :        ,      ( , ,  ,        ). ...     [ ]   ,  䳺  ,        ҳ 3%     ,       ( -)   [., ..   . Res Linqnistica.  .  : Academia, 1999].

            ?  ? 
  ""  ....  

> ,       .       .;)

  +100

----------


## Odo

> . .       ,     2- . . ,  .   ,   2 :     () ,  (   )  .    -  .  :   -      .    . ,            ,      .  "  ,  ,  ...;)".   ,   ""      .   , 1   -          (  ). 
>     ,   ,        -  (      ).         (  , .  ).

      . 

> ,   ,    ,       (       )    (  ).          .  -   10-.   .  :           .  ,   ,  ,        ,     (   ).      ,    ,  . , ..    ,           ;).    .   ,         ?      ,     ,     ;).

       :  ,      ,          ,   ,     .     ,   ,    ,   ,       ,       . . 

> .      .             .         -  ,     ;). ,       .       .;)

         ,  ,   .              .          . 
 .  ,    ,   ,       .            ,  ,         ?   ,     :            ,     ,        ,    ,           ,    ,      ,       ,       ,   ,  ,     . ĳ         .           ,      .

----------


## Rescue Diver

> .     :  ,      ,          ,   ,     .     ,   ,    ,   ,       ,       .

   ...      :(((((
.     ! ;) 
  ,    .      -       . 
       -  . ,      ,   ,          .  
   -  ,    ,   ,          ,       (       ) -  ,    .   :  ,  .         ,      . ,  ,    ( )    .

----------


## Odo

> ...      :(((((
> .     ! ;)

    : . . 

> ,    .      -       .        -  . ,      ,   ,          .    -  ,    ,   ,          ,       (       ) -  ,    .   :  ,  .         ,      . ,  ,    ( )    .

             ,   ,        ,         ,      ""  ,       ! O tempora! o mores!

----------


## Rescue Diver

> . 
>  .  ,    ,   ,       .            ,  ,         ?   ,     :            ,     ,        ,    ,           ,    ,      ,       ,       ,   ,  ,     .

   .
   .      ,    . 
 .
    ,     2 .              ,   ...       .  -    .  -      . 
   ...       .     100%   .        .    . ..      ,      .  ,     .           ,  ,   . 
   100%   1-    ,         ,   .     .   .      .     -     ,  , ,  ,      ,  . , ,       .   

> : . .           ,   ,        ,         ,      ""  ,       ! O tempora! o mores!

       .     .  ,         2- .            -    ,     .     . 
  ,  ,      ,   ,   . .   -  ,       -    .          .          -   " ",    .

----------


## Odo

> .
>    .      ,    .

     ! 

> .     ,     2 .              ,   ...

    ,  ,   , ,    ,      ,         ? 

> .

    !   ,   ,  ,  ,      , ? 

> -    .  -      . 
>    ...       .     100%   .        .

       ? 

> . ..      ,      .  ,     .           ,  ,   .

      ,      ?  ? 

> 100%   1-    ,         ,   .     .   .      .     -     ,  , ,  ,      ,  . , ,       .

   ,  -   ,   ?     ?

----------


## Rescue Diver

. !     . ;))))))))))))))         ""   ;))))))))))).   

> !  ,  ,   , ,    ,      ,         ?

   20-30% .             ,      (  ) .   

> !   ,   ,  ,  ,      , ?     ?    ,      ?  ?

             .    -   ,      ,   .
 ?            .    ,   ,    .   

> ,  -   ,   ?     ?

   ,      .      -   . 
P.S.  ,      ,    . ,         .

----------


## rust

> ...      :(((((
> .     ! ;)

  
 ,   ...

----------


## Odo

> . !     . ;))))))))))))))         ""   ;))))))))))).

      ,      ,         ,     ,          . ,  . 

> 20-30% .             ,      (  ) .            .    -   ,      ,   .

  ,    20-30%,       ,        ,     = 1 ,    ,     .   ,  ,    ,  : 

> +100

            = 4 ,     ,  ,   ,  .  ,           ,      "%". 

> ?            .    ,   ,    .

       ""?   

> .     .

    ,     ,         ?  -    ,    ,     ,  ,  ,    ,   , .   , ,    ? 

> ,         2- .            -    ,     .     .

     ,       :      ,  ,                .       ,      ,      ,     .   ,   ,     . 

> ,  ,      ,   ,   . .   -  ,       -    .          .          -   " ",    .

  ,      ,     .

----------


## Rescue Diver

,         " "    ,      , : 
"...     ""?..." 
     ,        ,           ,           . 
"...  ,     ,         ?  -    ,    ,     ,  ,  ,    ,   , .   , ,    ?..." 
  (  ,     )     .  -   (   )    ,      .   ,       .  
    ,   - .  ,    .         -  ,    ,     .    -    .  ,    -           .        .    ,      (  )   30-50,   50-100       .  
      ,  ,  !     , ,    !
,   , , .       ,      ?    ?   ,  ,    .  ,                    .        .      , ..    -     .   -           . ,  ,    .
 ,  ,       ( ) ", "   .     ,         . ,     .       ;).     .;) 
 ,      -        10 .  ,   " "    ,        ( ,   -  - )  .    .    .      (  ,   )      .     ,     -       .    ,     ,      ,   .   ""  "", : "  ". 
       -       .     ,  ,    ,    : "    "" ?"  -   . 
"...      ,      ,      ,     ..."
    ;) 
  :          2- ,      ,        . 
   ;)

----------


## Odo

> (  ,     )     .  -   (   )    ,      .   ,       .

    ,   ,     .  ,      , ,    . 

> ,   - .  ,    .         -  ,    ,     .    -    .

     ,   ?      ,         ,   ,     ,    ?      ,    ,  .   ,      ""  . 

> ,    -           .        .    ,      (  )   30-50,   50-100       .

   ,        ,     ,   ,   ,   .  . 

> ,  ,  !     , ,    ! ,   , , .       ,      ?    ?   ,  ,    .  ,                    .

    ,      

> .      , ..    -     .   -           . ,  ,    .
>  ,  ,       ( ) ", "   .     ,         . ,     .       ;).     .;)  ,      -        10 .  ,   " "    ,        ( ,   -  - )  .    .    .      (  ,   )      .     ,     -       .    ,     ,      ,   .   ""  "", : "  ".

       ,      , ,      . ³  . 

> -       .

      ,  ,       ? 

> :          2- ,      ,        . 
>    ;)

     ,         ,    .

----------


## Rescue Diver

> ,   ,     .  ,      , ,    .

       . ;)     .     ,     .         - .    ,     . ;)   

> ,   ?      ,         ,   ,     ,    ?      ,    ,  .   ,      ""  .

         -      ;)))   

> ,        ,     ,   ,   ,   .

   -  .     ,       .    . ;))   

> ,         ,    .

     ,      ,     ,       -   .
     ;)))

----------


## rust

...
           ...
  ...
  ...   -  ...    .    ...

----------

, "  ?"

----------


## admin

> ...
>            ...
>   ...
>   ...   -  ...    .    ...

       ,    . ֳ ? 
    -   ,   ,            . 
 ,  ,     ?   ?     ,  ,   ?        "  "?
   ,   -    ,     .,         -.      ,  -   ,       ,    ,    .

----------


## rust

,  .       - .
     ,         . 
       ""    ...    ...    .
        ...
 -...  
, ,      ...
      ....     .
 ?       ...
1917     ...     .
        .    .   . 
     (   )       : " ."       ... 
 ...   ,  ,

----------


## Rescue Diver

> ,  .       - ...        ...

  !!! ...,      ...?      -   .      .   

> ...       ""    ...    ...    .

       .               ,              .         ?     ?   

> ,         .

  .        "    "                (2-, 3- ).       ;))).   "  - "   .   

> -..., ,      ...
>       ....     .
>  ?       ...

          - - .  .  -        (    ,   -.),    ,    !       .          .   ,      ,     .  :  ,     ! 
    : ,  , ""     -    .      .  .   

> ...  : " ."       ... 
>  ...   ,  ,

    ,  ? 
  .       ,     .    -   .     ,   "   "

----------


## MerzaFka

-   .  ,     ...   1999       .... ..
     9 ...    ...   21       .         .       -   ,       -  ))     -         .          ,     .    

> .        "    "                (2-, 3- ).

  -             -11.

----------

(    -       ,     ,       6-),     ,       ,    .      , ,    ,     ,   -  .

----------


## Rescue Diver

> -             -11.

   !!!   .      2- ?     ?         ?

----------


## Odo

> . ;)     .     ,     .         - .    ,     . ;)

   ,      ,  . 

> -  .     ,       .    . ;))

     ? 

> ,      ,     ,       -   .      ;)))

        ,   ,   .   

> -   .      .

  , .  ,  ,         ,     . 

> .  -        (    ,   -.),    ,    !       .          .   ,      ,     .  :  ,     !

       ? 

> : ,  , ""     -    .      .  .

   ,     ,    ,   ,    ,       "  "          .  ,        ,         ?   ,   . 
. .    ,   ,  ,     ,           ,           .

----------


## Rescue Diver

> ,      ,  .

    ;)))     .  :           ? :       ,      .     ,         ,     ,        .     ,      -    .                        .     " ". ;)))) ,  .   .      .    ,     .      ,   ,      ( ),    (   ,      ,                ).    -        ,       ,         .        .           . ,      ,          ( 3 )  ,  .   ,       ,   .       .     -        ;).     ,    . ;)   

> ?

   "  " ;))))....!!!!!!!!!!! -     .   

> ?

    !     .  .        ?  , ,     .    .            , ,   .   

> ,     ,    ,   ,    ,       "  "          .  ,        ,         ?   ,   .

   .     (        )  .          -   .  ,       .       ,       .   , ,      ,  ,    ,        . ,     ,      ,    ,        ,       , ,  ,    . , ,  .    ;). ..   ,    ;)))   (   -   )  .

----------


## rust

> (        )  .

       ,          ....
     1917 ....
  ,    ,       .

----------


## Odo

> .     (        )  .          -   .  ,       .       ,       .   , ,      ,  ,    ,        . ,     ,      ,    ,        ,       , ,  ,    . , ,  .    ;). ..   ,    ;)))   (   -   )  .

     . ĳ,   ,    ,            .    ,           ,     ?         -,         ( - ), ,           ,      ,  .     ,    : 

> 1917  1991      ...     ....     .       ...  .

   

> ,    .

   

> .  .  .

   ,    ,     .   

> "  " ;))))....!!!!!!!!!!! -     .

  ,   ,         ?   

> !     .  .        ?  , ,     .    .            , ,   .

  ,    ?    ,      ,     ?  ,     ,  ,         ,     ,    ,        ,   ,    ?      ,       ,    , ,   ,     .

----------


## Odo

> ;)))     .  :           ? :       ,      .     ,         ,     ,        .     ,      -    .                        .     " ". ;)))) ,  .   .      .    ,     .      ,   ,      ( ),    (   ,      ,                ).    -        ,       ,         .        .           . ,      ,          ( 3 )  ,  .   ,       ,   .       .     -        ;).     ,    . ;)

  ĳ,      ,   ,    ,       ,     ,     ,        ,       ,            .            ,            ,       .

----------


## Odo

*2 Rescue Diver:*
      򳺿   : 

> /.../      ,          , ,        .

  ,     ,        ,   ,    :        ,        , ,   ()  .       ,          ,      ,     ,      ,    ,       ,  .  ,         ,      ,           ,        .                   ,      .       ,       .

----------


## Rescue Diver

> ,    ,       .

  !!! !!!    !   :    ?   "...   ...". 
 ,   ,    17       

> ĳ,      ,   ,    ,       ,     ,     ,        ,       ,            .            ,            ,       .

  ,     ,    .       ,    ,       ;).   ,  ,       .   

> ,           ,     ?

      ,          *rust*. ,  ,               ,         .           ,       .  *rust*  200% :"...  ,    ,       ..."
,        .

----------


## Odo

> ,     ,    .       ,    ,       ;).   ,  ,       .

   . ĳ,   . 

> ,          *rust*.

   ,     ,   . 

> ,  ,               ,         .

             .    ,      .        ,       .     ,     ,    ,  ,      ,       ,           .     ,          ,      .   

> 

         "  "   .     ,    -,   ,  ,     ,    .     ?      ,      ,      " ",  ,     "...".    . 

> ,        .

   ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## rust

> ,     ,    ,    .

     ...

----------

